# Selbst ist der Mann: Der neue Singleplayer-Trend



## Nuwanda01 (17. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Selbst ist der Mann: Der neue Singleplayer-Trend* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Selbst ist der Mann: Der neue Singleplayer-Trend


----------



## billy336 (17. Juni 2015)

Ich bin eigentlich eher der Multiplayer, da dieser mich wesentlich länger motiviert. Sp ist meist einmal durchgespielt und dann kommt's von der Platte. 
Leider ist es aber so, dass man in mp oft mit dämlichen Kids konfrontiert wird die nichts können außer beleidigen, weswegen ich inzwischen ebenfalls recht viel sp zocke.
Am meisten Spaß macht es aber immernoch mit Leuten aus dem Freundeskreis oder Familie zu zocken.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Juni 2015)

Der MP reizt mich nur selten. Keine Story, immer nur Map- und Moduswechsel. Dämliche Cheater oder Kiddies die nerven. Im SP habe ich meine Ruhe und habe dann auch Zeit mehr als nur ein Spiel zu spielen. Statt 1000 h oder 2000 h oder mehr zu opfern, um im MP den höchsten Rang und alle Orden zu erreichen. Dafür bietet das Spieleuniversum zu viele andere Spiele die ich sonst verpasse. Außerdem bringen mehr Spiele frischen Wind herein und frisches Gameplay und Stories statt im MP zum gefühlt 10.000 mal die gleiche Map zu zocken. Wo ich am Ende jeden Kratzer an der Wand wiedererkenne.

Und ich weiß wieviele h ich im MP von BF versenkt habe (ob nun BF2/BF3/BF4). In der Zeit kann ich unzählige andere Spiele zocken.


----------



## BlauerGrobi (17. Juni 2015)

Ich spiele fast nur SP. Ab und zu mal Coop mit meinem Sohn, aber MP und MMORGs gehen gar nicht. Ich spiele Computerspiele, weil ein Spiel wie ein gutes Buch oder ein guter Film ist, bei dem ich selber agieren kann. Am wichtigsten ist da die Story. So etwas gibt es im MP nicht. Außerdem will ich nicht immer Leute suchen müssen, die gerade Zeit haben. So kann ich spielen wann und wie ich will. Wenn ich Geselligkeit suche, treffe ich mich lieber persönlich mit Leuten als am PC zu hocken.


----------



## Mav99 (17. Juni 2015)

Die Theorie das Desinteresse an Multi-Player mit alten Offline-Konsolen zusammenhängt mag teilweise richtig sein, aber es gibt auch andere Gründe: 

Ich spiele seit 1980 Videospiele und nach der Atari 2600 Konsole praktisch nur noch auf (Heim-)Computern. Und ich habe LAN-Partys geliebt. 

Wir haben vor Doom und Co. schon "Midi-Maze" auf Atari ST mit bis zu sieben Leuten gespielt.
Wir haben mit Novel-Netware Treibern unter DOS die ersten LAN Partys veranstaltet. Anfangs waren wir meist nur zu dritt, später hatten wir oft 6 bis 8 Spieler, manchmal sogar  bis zu 14. 

Und trotzdem ist mein Interesse an Online-Multiplayer heute praktisch gleich Null. Warum? 

Die ersten Online-Multiplayer-Erfahrungen hatte ich mit Quake 3 Arena und Unreal Tournament. Und beides hat mir nur sehr kurz Spaß gemacht. Der Artikel erwähnt "Geselligkeit". Das war genau der Grund, warum private LAN-Partys so viel Spaß gemacht haben. Mit Freunden zusammen sein, klönen, essen *UND* spielen. Im Vordergrund stand die PARTY, nicht das Spielen. Wenn man online mit Freunden spielt bleibt davon schon nur noch wenig über. Mit Fremden gar nichts.

Dazu kommt das es mit zunehmendem Alter immer schwieriger wird sich selbst für Online-Spiele zu verabreden. Mit beruflichen und familiären Verpflichtungen sind LAN-Partys fast ausgeschlossen, selbst wenn es noch Spiele gäbe die per LAN gespielt werden könnten. 

Und da ich persönlich NULL Interesse daran habe mit Fremden zu spielen sind Online-Spiele für mich weitgehend uninteressant...


Ein anderer Grund ist, das ich Spiele wie Bücher oder Filme als eine Möglichkeit sehe mich mal eine Weile aus der vernetzten Alltags-Welt auszuklinken, einfach mal abzuschalten ohne erreichbar zu sein. Es liegt vielleicht auch an meinem "fortgeschrittenen" Alter, das ich nicht ständig erreichbar sein will und kein Interesse daran habe mich ständig mit anderen messen zu müssen, was für zumindest für viele die Motivation hinter Online-Spielen zu sein scheint.


----------



## BlauerGrobi (17. Juni 2015)

Ich kann da MAV99 nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Auch ich habe früher Doom, C&C  und andere Spiele bei privaten Lan Parties gespielt, aber da kannte man auch alle Spieler und man konnte sich beim spielen sehen und unterhalten. Da wusste man gegen wen man gewinnt oder auch verliert.  Die Leute beim MP heute sind doch alles nur gesichtslose Fremde und einem eigentlich völlig egal.


----------



## Bevier (17. Juni 2015)

Ich bin in den 80ern mit einem C64 groß geworden, ein Freund hatte eine Atari 2600. Multiplayer hatte man sich das Spielgerät halt geteilt, meist spielte man jedoch alleine und viele Titel waren auch einzig darauf ausgelegt oder der "Multiplayer" nur Beiwerk. Dann kam das Internet und gefühlt jedes noch so wenig dafür geeignete Spiel wurde krampfhaft um einen MP-Part erweitert. AC, TR und Co., alle bekamen ihren miesen MP und dafür wurden Resourcen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes verschwendet. Für eine Funktion, die keiner wirklich wollte, kaum einer spielte und in der man nach kürzester Zeit eh niemanden mehr fand. Hunderte Arbeitsstunden gingen dafür drauf, die aus einem guten SP ein großartiges hätten machen können. Und alles, weil MP durch Call of Battlefield zur Pflicht wurden. 
LAN-Partys waren noch klasse, da hat man sein Gegenüber gekannt und auch gesehen (göttliche Ausraster inklusive ^^), MP-Shootern übers Internet konnte ich nie etwas abgewinnen. Ausprobiert und ziemlich schnell genervt aufgegeben. Irgendwie macht es mir keinen Spaß, wenn andere mir das Tempo vorgeben. 
Bei einem eher gemächlichen MMORPG kann ich das wenigestens in der offenen Welt selbst entscheiden und somit auch, wie schnell ich meine Charaktere entwickel. Aber auch dort stört mich das Gehetze in Gruppensuchtools. Oder, wenn es andererseits überhaupt nicht vorangeht, wenn Mama zum Abendbrot ruft, der Partner, Nachwuchs oder Haustiere plötzlich Aufmerksamkeit fordern. Da bin ich dann froh, meine eigene Freundesliste zu haben. Dort kenne ich eben meine Leute, weiß mit wem ich schnell durchrushen kann und mit wem ich einen gemächlichen, entspannten Run hinlege.

Aber unabhängig davon, bin ich eigentlich kein Freund vom Multiplayer. Ich habe von Anfang an immer bevorzugt alleine für mich gespielt und auch jetzt nervt es mich tierisch das SW: Battlefront ohne SP kommt und ich es mir als großer Star Wars-Fan somit nicht holen werde. *Ego*-Shooter spiele ich eh nur alleine. Ich kaufe mir sogar Titel gezielt, wenn sie eben keinen aufgezwungenen MP-Part haben, selbst wenn sie eher mittelmäßig sind. Als Aussage, dass ich das unterstütze und SP bevorzuge. Und bei Abenteuern, wie Tomb Raider, Assassins Creed oder erst recht RPGs, wie Mass Effekt sind sie sogar noch unnötiger als bei Tetris das Viereck zu drehen -.-


----------



## Valarius (17. Juni 2015)

Ich bin auch absoluter SP Spieler..

Skyrim und Witcher 3 machen einfach am meisten Spaß, wenn man die Welt alleine erkunden kann, seine ganz eigene Geschwindigkeit setzt und aufhören kann, wie und wann man will. Die Welt dreht sich nur um deinen ganz eingenen Char und Spielstil.

Ich habe auch viele Onlinespiele gespielt, aber meist in der "SP" Variante.. 

Mit Horror denke ich da an stundenlanges GRUPPE SUCHEN, damit man endlich in ein Dungeon rein kann, bei dem man dann nach 10 Minuten stirbt weil die halbe Gruppe aus dem Spiel fliegt. Wie sinnlos!!!

Und der TS "Zwang", das kann ich ebenfalls gar nicht. Da spielt man ein ROLLENSPIEL, welches Athmosphäre vermitteln soll, da brauch ich kein Off-Topic Geplärre von anderen Mitspielern in meinen Ohren... no way....

Singleplayer Spieler Unite!


----------



## Zybba (17. Juni 2015)

Ich persönlich spiele hauptsächlich Online (Dota 2, DayZ).
Im SP habe ich zuletzt Ori and the blind Forest + GTA V durchgespielt.
Allerdings passiert es mir immer öfter, dass ich Titel auch nicht zu Ende spiele. Teilweise auch, obwohl sie sehr gut sind. Aktuell z.B. The Witcher 3.

Generell ist mir die Story in Spielen oft nicht so wichtig, es geht mir ums Gameplay.
Daher evtl. der Fokus auf MP.

Ich stimme auch auf jeden Fall zu, dass LAN Partys noch etwas besonderes waren. Allerdings hätte ich heute keine Lust mehr, meinen Rechner für so eine Aktion durch die Gegend zu schleppen...^^

Die an SP-Spiele dran gebastelten MP (z.B. Far Cry 3) finde ich oft einfach nur lächerlich.
Umgekehrt aber auch bei MP-Titeln (BF Reihe), die einen miesen SP verpasst bekommen.
Da sollten die Ressourcen meiner Meinung nach lieber in den Hauptteil des Spiels investiert werden.
Aber es gibt ja auch Leute, die CoD für die Story spielen... ^^

Koop Kampagnen sind meiner Meinung nach oft eine tolle Alternative. Sollte aber ebenfalls zum Spiel passen und nicht nur dran geklatscht (Far Cry 3) sein.


@Benedikt: Guter Artikel!
Bist du PCGH Mitarbeiter, freier Autor oder User?
Das war mir etwas unklar.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Juni 2015)

Genauso sieht es aus. Und das nächste ist: Ich will nicht gezwungen werden weil die Freude gerade eben mal Lust auf BF4 haben dort mitzuspielen, wenn ich aktuell z.B. viel lieber Fallout 3 spiele oder eben AC BF. So einen "Gruppenzwang" mag ich nicht wirklich. Und ich will auch bestimmen, wann ich beginne und aufhöre mit zocken und mich nicht nach anderen richten. Eben auch schon allein aufgrund der eigenen Zeitplanung die nicht unbedingt passend zum Spielen wollen der anderen gestaltet ist.

Außerdem bestimme ich gern selbst Spieltempo, Stil und Ausrichtung. Ich will nicht wie bei BF4 den Sani machen müssen, wenn ich eher Bock auf Sniper habe. Oder ein BF eben ein schneller Spielfluß erforderlich ist, ich aber Bock auf gemächliches Zocken habe. Und ich will mich auch nicht mit irgendwelchen Kiddies herumärgern die Glitches im MP ausnutzen oder eben auch cheaten. Oder das nervige Bunnyhopping. Außerdem bin ich nur ungern abhängig von Dingen wie PINGs.

Im SP kann ich im großen und ganzen meinen Spielstil, Spieldauer und Spielherangehensweise überhaupt so ausleben wie ich es gerade haben will und muß mich z.B. nicht nach einem Team bei meiner Charakterentwicklung richten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juni 2015)

MP war nie mein Ding, und wird wohl auch nie meins werden.

Abgesehen von einigen MarioKart-Matches zu SNES-Zeiten (und das ist auch schon 20 Jahre her) hab ich nie wieder einen MP-Titel angefasst.


----------



## AlBundyFan (17. Juni 2015)

für mich liegt das problem beim MMOs darin, daß das häufigste genre RPGs sind und hier muß man quasi gleich oft spielen wie seine mitstreiter damit der eigene charakter mit ihnen linear mitwächst.

man muß sich also entscheiden "jeden tag spielen wie die anderen" (das möchte ich aber nicht - ich möchte mein tempo selbst bestimmen) oder sich dauernd andere leute suchen mit denen man spielt und damit keinerlei menschlicher kontakt und die mitspieler sind gesichtslose niemande.

und da ich das erstere nicht möchte (ich spiele an einem tag 10 h und dann vieleicht 2 wochen das spiel garnicht) kann ich gleich auf MMOs verzichten und offline-RPGs spielen, denn die spiele ich auch alleine habe aber immer eine bessere story als bei MMOs.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Juni 2015)

So sieht es aus. Bei meinem Zeitplan habe ich keine Möglichkeit das Spielen so regelmäßig einzuplanen. Mal kann ich 14 Tage nicht zocken und mal klappts an einem WE pro Tag 4-8 h und mal unter der Woche sogar.


----------



## SirThomas70 (17. Juni 2015)

Dem Tenor des Artikels kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Sicher ist nett,mit Kumpels kompetitive (zB Battlefield) oder koop-Spiele (zB Borderlands) zu spielen.
Aber meist sind das Spiele,die keine Immersion brauchen oder eh kaum Story bieten. Da steht der Klamauk/Gameplay mit den Kumpels im Vordergrund (siehe Borderlands).
Aber abzutauchen in Welten,um eigene Abenteuer zu bestehen (siehe Witcher 3) ist für mich als Erlebnis ungeschlagen. Das ist wie ein guter,interaktiver Film,den man selbst erlebt/dreht.
Wenn man einen guten Film anschaut,will man ja auch nicht,dass die Kumpels die besten Momente mit unpassendem Gequatsche stören ^^
Auch geht in Koop-Spielen, für mich, meist die Story unter.
Drum:  Storyspiele alleine, Gameplayspiele im MP.


----------



## Madajnun (17. Juni 2015)

Sehe das ganz ähnlich dennoch gibt es wenige Singelplayer spiele die einen gewissen MP touch haben welcher wirklich willkommen ist,sei es das Geniale Diablo welches mir meine mitstreiter eher wie bots wirken lässt(was keinesfalls negativ ist),wer nächtlich gute GR gruppen findet weiss wovon ich rede.

Oder die funktion aus Fable in der man zwar alleine unterwegs ist aber ständig die umherschwirrenden geister anderer spieler sieht,sehr schön eingebunden(dadurch das es in der story mit Paraleluniversen erklärt wird) ohne es mir aufzuzwingen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juni 2015)

Zum Großteil kann aber auch die persönliche Genre-Vorliebe schon im Vorfeld jegwedes Interesse an einem MP-Modus nichtig machen. (Action)-Adventures, Puzzler, Kampagnen-aufgebaute Spiele, und eben alles was storylastig ist, all das spricht ja schon für sich als reine SP-Only-Neigung.


----------



## belakor602 (17. Juni 2015)

Ich spiele schon sehr viel MP. Ich bin halt doch ein halbwegs kompetitiver Mensch, ich liebe es mich mit anderen zu messen, ich geniesse die Herausforderung. Klar ein SP-Spiel liefert das auch, aber eine A.I ist einfach kein Mensch.
Allerdings brauche ich das "gegeneinander" nicht das "miteinander". Deswegen bin ich kein großer Freund von Coop-Spielen oder MMORPGs. Auch hasse ich Online-Spiele wo man viel Zeit investieren muss um eine Chance zu haben. Alos jegliche Art von Online-RPG. Dürfte kein Wunder sein dass Counterstrike mein Lieblingsspiel ist, gefolgt von War Thunder und World of Tanks.

SP-Spiele spiele ich aber trotzdem auch sehr gerne, nur dann halt doch nicht so oft. Und wie ich selber herausgefunden habe ist es meistens ein Indie.
 Spielen wie Skyrim kann ich gar nicht ab, zu langweilig. Aber ein Witcher macht schon richtig Spaß.

Und was die letzte Passage betrifft, Ubisoft dürfen ihr "Games als Service" sich mal richtig tief wo reinschieben, ich kann die Leute nicht mehr hören. Ihre Mikrotransaktionen will keiner, ihr PR-Schöngerede interessiert keinem. Ich hasse diese Firma. Und was ich noch weniger leiden kann ist dass sie eigentlich gute Spiele machen. Und dann durch Bugs und Geschäftspolitik komplett versauen.


----------



## azraelb (17. Juni 2015)

Multiplayer games sind immernoch die meistgespieltesten Games.
ich sehe keinen Trend zu singleplayer, eher umgekehrt.  Siehe GTA5 mit seinem Multiplayer...

Singleplayer Games mit genug Spielzeit sind einfach noch zu selten, lediglich 1-2% der Spiele können im Singleplayer länger fesseln.
Selbst ein Witcher 3 mit seinen 80+ Stunden ist einfach nur mickrig im Vergleich zu den richtig guten Multiplayer games, die teilweise jahrelang beschäftigen können.


----------



## Gemar (17. Juni 2015)

Das Problem sind wohl eher die Publisher, die einen Trend erkennen und sie als das Ultimative ansehen. dann heißt es auf einmal da: 
"Multiplayer muß rein, ist gerade voll IN, was zu teuer? Dann müssen wir Online Komponenten einbauen und es Always-On machen." 
Das ist dann sicher der Weg, der in der letzten Zeit am häufigsten verkehrt gemacht wurde. Aber streng genommen ist deser Wirtschaftszweig noch jung, entwickelt sich rasant und die Publisher looten aus was so alles geht.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Juni 2015)

Naja mir wäre es zu langweilig ständig auf den selben Karten herumzuhampeln. Selbst wenn es 20 Karten sind kennt man die nach einer gewissen Zeit auswendig. Und dann kommt bei mir so ein Nerv-Syndrom auf. Nee nicht schon wieder Map XY. Dazu gibts 0 Story und fast immer die gleichen Spielmodi.

Für mich muß ein Spiel eine spannende Handlung haben. Dann kann ich mich auch mal 100 oder 150 h reinversetzen. Aber dann brauch ich was Neues. So geht es mir zumindestens. Und wenn ich hochrechne was einige Kumpels im MP an Zeit gelassen haben und ich mal das umsetze auf SP-Games werde ich einen Teufel tun um zu viel MP zu spielen. Dann würde ich auf unzählig viele Spiele verzichten müssen, weil die Zeit nicht mehr hergibt.


----------



## azraelb (17. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Und was die letzte Passage betrifft, Ubisoft dürfen ihr "Games als Service" sich mal richtig tief wo reinschieben, ich kann die Leute nicht mehr hören. Ihre Mikrotransaktionen will keiner, ihr PR-Schöngerede interessiert keinem. Ich hasse diese Firma. Und was ich noch weniger leiden kann ist dass sie eigentlich gute Spiele machen. Und dann durch Bugs und Geschäftspolitik komplett versauen.



100% Zustimmung.
Ich habe im Steam sale Farcry 4 gekauft. Bis das dann mal lief hat es eine Ewigkeit gedauert.
Uplay Software ist der letzte Schrott. Der Kundenservice unter aller Sau. Nichtmal meine alte E-Mail Adresse kann ich ändern, weil man dazu eine e-Mail in dem alten Account aktivieren muss.
Und den support kann man kostenfrei nicht kontaktieren, da man kostenlos nur vordefinierte Fragen zu einzelnen bescheuerten Spielen stellen kann...

Wie behindert ist das denn? Wenn ich meinen alten Account noch hätte, dann müsste ich doch meine Mail nicht ändern und authentifiziert bin ich doch schon längst in meinem Account.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Juni 2015)

Du kannst bei Ubisoft ein Support-Ticket erstellen lassen. Ist etwas komplizierter. Geht aber. Wie man aber freiwillig ein eh schon auf Uplay gebundenes Spiel gleichzeitig noch an Steam bindet ist mir schleierhaft. Das wäre mir zu viel Bahou. Zumal Uplay zusätzlich zu Steam auch gern mal down ist. Da langt Uplay allein. Das senkt das Risiko. So ist man bei Ausfall von Steam chancenlos.

Wenn Steam down ist geht das Spiel nicht. Ist Uplay down geht es aber auch nicht. Wieso 2 Risikofaktoren einbinden wenn einer davon langt ? Bei solchen Games gehe ich lieber auf Nr. sicher und binde es nur an Uplay. Ich hab eigentlich nur 2 Games (2 x eher aus Dusseligkeit) die jeweils an 2 Portale gebunden sind (1 x Dark und 1 x GTA V). Ansonsten trenne ich bislang säuberlich.

Dann kann Steam down sein und das Spiel läuft.


----------



## billy336 (17. Juni 2015)

Ich würde noch einen unterschied machen zwischen Multiplayer und professionellem multiplayer. Z.b. finde ich es nach wie vor fantastisch ein online Rennen zu fahren in rfacter, grand prix legends oder einer anderen hardcore sim. Genauso fliege ich gern auch mal im Flight SImulator X auf Professioellen Servern mit menschlicher Flugsicherung. Dort ist der Multiplayer unverzichtbar da völlig anderes Spielerlebnis als nur von bots und KI umgeben zu sein. Aus Battlefield und co. bin ich raus, da sich kaum noch Freunde und Bekannte treffen um ein match zu bestreiten und es mir da einfach zu viele anonyme beleidiger, Cheater ect. gibt.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (17. Juni 2015)

Ist für mich kein "neuer Trend" sondern ein beständiger Zustand.
Ich zocke seit jeher am liebsten Singleplayer-Games.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Juni 2015)

Seit ich mit WoW aufgehört habe, sind MMOs ein No Go für mich. Es gibt zig Spiele, die mich mehr interessieren und in meiner WoW-Zeit hab ich die alle mehr oder weniger links liegen gelassen. Weil einfach keine Zeit mehr für andere Games da war. Das einzige MP-Spiel, was ich wirklich noch zocken würde, wäre Counter Strike. Kurze, knackige Runden zwischendurch und gut ist. Auch Battlefield ist mir zu langwierig, da dort eine Runde gut und gerne mal über ne Stunde und länger gehen kann. 

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich ohnehin bevorzugt Rollenspiele und Action Adventures spiele und von denen gibt es ja in letzter Zeit mehr als genug.


----------



## BiJay (17. Juni 2015)

Ich spiele auch hauptsächlich Singleplayer-Spiele, da ich da einfach den meisten Spaß und Unterhaltung geboten bekomme im Verhältnis zur investierten Zeit. Selbst bei MMORPGs konzentriere ich mich aufs Questen und Leveln und lasse das Endgame und PvP meist links liegen. Für viele Multiplayer-Spiele fehlt einem dann doch einfach die Zeit.


----------



## Angry-Angel (17. Juni 2015)

Ich liebe Singleplayer-Spiele!
Warum?
Weil ich mich nicht auch beim spielen mit strunzdummen LoL-Kiddys, besserwisserischen Brüllaffen und selbsternannten Überpros rumärgern will. (Wer World of Tanks, World of Warcraft oder Leage of Legends kennt, weiß was ich meine).

Ich will in meinem Tempo spielen, für mich Spass haben, ohne dass ich mich nach Anderen Menschen richten muß. Das muß ich jeden Tag im Real Life, das brauche ich nicht auch noch beim spielen.

Dieser ganze Social-Dreck, wo man quasi überall alles mit anderen Menschen teilen muß/will/soll war/ist, meiner Meinung nach, ne Mode-Erscheinung, insbesondere bei den Video-Spielen.

Warum soll/muß ich mich ständig und überall mit anderen Menschen, die mich nicht die Bohne interessieren, messen lassen, mit all den negativen Begleiterscheinungen des Internet-Zeitalters?!


----------



## MichaelG (17. Juni 2015)

Das hast Du auch bei WarThunder. Ist übrigens das einzige MP-Game was ich ab und zu doch mal zocke. Aber nicht über h.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Juni 2015)

Ich finde nicht, dass das ein neuer Trend ist. Interesse an guten Einzelspieler-Spielen hat es immer gegeben. Es gab lediglich von Seiten der Hersteller das Bestreben, die Spieler in Online-Modi zu zwingen, weil damit mehr Geld gemacht werden konnte. Seit klar ist, dass DLC-Abzocke auch in Singleplayer-Games funktioniert, sehen die das aber auch viel gelassener.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Juni 2015)

Und dank Dauer-Online ist auch der Zugriff auf dem PC kein Thema.


----------



## SirThomas70 (17. Juni 2015)

azraelb schrieb:


> Multiplayer games sind immernoch die meistgespieltesten Games.
> ich sehe keinen Trend zu singleplayer, eher umgekehrt.  Siehe GTA5 mit seinem Multiplayer...
> 
> Singleplayer Games mit genug Spielzeit sind einfach noch zu selten, lediglich 1-2% der Spiele können im Singleplayer länger fesseln.
> Selbst ein Witcher 3 mit seinen 80+ Stunden ist einfach nur mickrig im Vergleich zu den richtig guten Multiplayer games, die teilweise jahrelang beschäftigen können.



Da muss man dann aber schon einen Hang für "repetives" Gameplay haben ^^
Außerdem passt dein vergleich nicht wirklich. Wenn du ,wie in deinem Beispiel, mit Witcher durch bist,kannst dich wieder einem anderen Spiel mit anderer Thematik/Story widmen. Du erlebst also viele Spiel-Geschichten,während du in deinem MP-Spiel im Endeffekt immer das gleiche machst.
Letztlich hängts also davon ab,was man möchte. 
Ist einem "nur" das gameplay wichtig,kann man mit MP sicher viel/lang Spaß haben.
Will man Geschichten erleben,greift man zu einem SP-Spiel.


----------



## duncan10r (17. Juni 2015)

Angry-Angel: "Ich liebe Singleplayer-Spiele!
 Warum?
 Weil ich mich nicht auch beim spielen mit strunzdummen LoL-Kiddys, besserwisserischen Brüllaffen und selbsternannten Überpros rumärgern will. (Wer World of Tanks, World of Warcraft oder Leage of Legends kennt, weiß was ich meine).

 Ich will in meinem Tempo spielen, für mich Spass haben, ohne dass ich mich nach Anderen Menschen richten muß. Das muß ich jeden Tag im Real Life, das brauche ich nicht auch noch beim spielen.

 Dieser ganze Social-Dreck, wo man quasi überall alles mit anderen Menschen teilen muß/will/soll war/ist, meiner Meinung nach, ne Mode-Erscheinung, insbesondere bei den Video-Spielen.

 Warum soll/muß ich mich ständig und überall mit anderen Menschen, die mich nicht die Bohne interessieren, messen lassen, mit all den negativen Begleiterscheinungen des Internet-Zeitalters?!"



Amen Bruder, Amen!!! Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Außer vielleicht das es sicher auch für Multiplayer Spiele Verwendung gibt, aber in der Spieleindustrie ist es halt so, dass wenn einer ein erfolgreiches Konzept entwickelt hat, alle anderen aufspringen müssen. Dann macht jeder nur noch in Multiplayer Games, oder Irgendwann ist man halt mal satt. Ich habe Battlefield 3 gespielt, so viele Stunden. Beim vierten Teil war dafür ganz schnell die Lust raus. Bei Multiplayer Spielen steht der Wettkampfgedanke im Vordergrund. Bei Singleplayer Spielen die Story. Letztere sind einfach viel intensiver.  Witcher 3 war ein gutes Beispiel. Was für ein tolles Spiel. Das war jeden Cent wert, ohne Frage. Und das ist halt der Unterschied, richtig in andere Welten abtauchen kann man da nicht


----------



## Holyangel (17. Juni 2015)

ich habe früher sehr gerne MP Spiele gespielt. Ich denke, heute ist dies bei mir nicht mehr so stark der Fall, aufgrund des ganzen E-Sport. Es wird in vielen Spielen das kopiert, was zum Erfolg führt, so dass eigene Ideen kaum noch gefragt sind.
Heute geht vieles nur noch darum, irgendwas zu optimieren, was im Prinzip Ausdauer verlangt und auch oft immer das gleiche zu spielen, darauf habe ich persönlich keine Lust (mehr).

Edit: Und in MMOs krankt es an fehlenden Ideen, einen langfristig an das Spiel zu binden, hier wird, in den Spielen, die ich zumindest gespielt habe, der dcontent künstlich verlängert und im Prinzip ist es nur grinden - oder sie machen mal ne schwere Instanz, welche man dann xmal Spielen muss, bis der ganze Raid mal seine Sachen hat... MMOs fand ich bisher daoc mit Abstand am besten und hoffe auf den geistigen Nachflger


----------



## user435 (17. Juni 2015)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> Ich liebe Singleplayer-Spiele!
> Warum?
> Weil ich mich nicht auch beim spielen mit strunzdummen LoL-Kiddys, besserwisserischen Brüllaffen und selbsternannten Überpros rumärgern will. (Wer World of Tanks, World of Warcraft oder Leage of Legends kennt, weiß was ich meine).
> 
> ...



AMEN.

mich nervt dieser statistik wahn auch ungemein. ich würde steam, origin, battlenet und wie sie alle heißen auch sofort fallen lassen, gäbe es eine alternative ohne den ganzen spionage kram.
aber es scheint die wenigsten wirklich zu stören, sonst müssten die betreiber was ändern.
aber mit dem thema spionage allgemein, scheinen sich ja die meisten schon abgefunden zu haben. hoffentlich ändert sich da das ethos alsbald!
WIR HABEN ES IN DER HAND (oder?)

außerdem haben, meines erachtens nach, singleplayer games eine viel tollere spieltiefe/atmosphäre. zumindest bisher.
offline ist SUPER


----------



## Zybba (17. Juni 2015)

user435 schrieb:


> aber es scheint die wenigsten wirklich zu stören, sonst müssten die betreiber was ändern.


Dich störts doch auch nicht wirklich, sonst würdest du es doch nicht nutzen.
Manche Leute... -.-


----------



## billy336 (17. Juni 2015)

man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass für viele Pro-Gamer der Single Player schlicht zu anspruchslos ist. 
Wieviel herausforderung ist es Gegner zu bekämpfen die immer nach dem selben Schema handeln, egal wie gut die KI ist. 

Multiplayer ist einfach die absolute Herausforderung gerade für Pro Gamer, da man dort bis aufs maximum gefordert ist. 

Mit anderen Worten: Es gibt IMMER einen der besser ist als man selbst. Dagegen kann eine noch so hervorragende KI einfach nicht mithalten.

Wer die maximale herausforderung sucht kommt an Multiplayer-Games nicht drumrum. 
Wer nicht Frustresistent ist oder einfach nur ab und zu gemütlich daddeln möchte für den is SP ausreichend...


----------



## user435 (17. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Dich störts doch auch nicht wirklich, sonst würdest du es doch nicht nutzen.
> Manche Leute... -.-



doch, doch skeletor, mich stört das schon. mein online zockverhalten ist auf ein minimum gesunken.
von den 3 genannten hab ich auch nur 1 installiert und nutze es nur sehr selten. das war mal anders. früher gabs da auch nicht so viel zum thema statistik. das hat sich alles eingeschlichen.
hier und da muss man wohl anscheinend in den sauren apfel beißen.
aber eine petition gegen den ganzen kram, unterschreibe ich sofort!


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Juni 2015)

Nichts tötet Atmosphäre und die generelle Spielerfahrung mehr, als andere Spieler. Von daher spiele ich (fast) nur offline. Das letzte Onlinespiel, dass ich länger als eine oder zwei Stunden zum testen gespielt habe, dürfte DayZ in seiner Anfangsphase als Mod sein.

Ich mag in meiner Freizeit einfach keinen Wettbewerb mit anderen. Ich bestimme mein Spieltempo lieber selbst, genieße die Atmosphäre, stelle mir die KI auf das Niveau ein, das gerade meiner Laune entspricht und habe keine Lust auf "sozialen Spielzwang" oder Leute, die mir den Spielspaß durch ihren Egoismus (z. B. Rempler in Rennsimulationen) oder gänzlich andere Spielziele (z. B. Powergamer in MMOs, die keinerlei Interesse an Spielwelt, Atmosphäre, Story usw. haben) zerstören. Außerdem mag ich es, wenn sich in Rollenspielen die Geschichte um mich herum entwickelt. In einem Onlinerollenspiel bin ich nur ein Held von tausenden in einer Welt, die weniger Bürger als Helden hat.

Ich zocke auch nicht für die Herausforderung, sondern für die Spielerfahrung. Ein leichtes Spiel, das mir eine schöne Story erzählt, ist mir lieber, als ein schweres Spiel, bei dem ich mich die ganze Zeit frage, wofür ich das eigentlich mache.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Juni 2015)

Kommt auf das Game und die KI an. Ein Vietcong 1 auf der höchsten Stufe ist extrem fordernd. Oder auch ein FEAR auf höchster Stufe.


----------



## Knallfix (17. Juni 2015)

Der ganze co-op Wahn ist doch eh nur eine weitere Ausgeburt der "Marktanalysen" der großen Publisher.
Genauso wie Quicktime Events, f2p, Multiplayer für alles, usw  usf.
Nur um auch noch dem letzten Dödel irgendein Spiel schmackhaft zu machen.
"Hey, eigentlich mag ich kein Assasins Creed, Far Cry, Dragon Age, Mass Effect, usw, usf. Aber hey, es hat Multiplayer. Das muss ich kaufen."


----------



## Kinorenegade (17. Juni 2015)

@Billy336
Du beschreibst aber eher einen Shooter. Da spiele ich beides gern. MP aber auch  SP. Abhängig von Story und Spielspaß. Aber bei einem Rollenspiel bin ich auch schon länger eher auf dem Singlepfad. Es ist einfach nervig, wenn man gezwungen wird in einer Gruppe schnell schnell von einem Quest zum nächsten gehetzt zu werden ohne wirklich das Spiel und die Atmosphäre auf sich einwirken zu lassen.
Bei WoW war das so... keiner liest die Quest mehr durch, sondern sehen nur noch den Pfeil auf der Minimap wo sie dann 20 Monster töten müssen.
Nein... ich freue mich auf gemütliche Abenteuer mit spannenden Solo-Spielen ala Witcher 3, Fallout 4, No Man Sky, Bloodborne und andere wo ich mein eigenes Tempo spielen kann ohne irgendwelche Speedrunner.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Juni 2015)

Aus dem Grund würde mir auch vor einem Fallout Online grauen. Ich möchte so ein Game im SP erleben. Und die Immersion nicht durch irgendwelche Speedgamer, Trollkiddies o.ä. zerstören lassen.


----------



## Zybba (17. Juni 2015)

user435 schrieb:


> doch, doch skeletor, mich stört das schon. mein online zockverhalten ist auf ein minimum gesunken.
> von den 3 genannten hab ich auch nur 1 installiert und nutze es nur sehr selten. das war mal anders. früher gabs da auch nicht so viel zum thema statistik. das hat sich alles eingeschlichen.
> hier und da muss man wohl anscheinend in den sauren apfel beißen.


Aber du nutzt es weiterhin.
Dabei hast du vorher noch geschrieben:
"aber es scheint die wenigsten wirklich zu stören, sonst müssten die betreiber was ändern."
Als seist du einer von den willensstarken Usern.



user435 schrieb:


> aber eine petition gegen den ganzen kram, unterschreibe ich sofort!


Dann ist es dir ja richtig ernst!


----------



## Celerex (17. Juni 2015)

Ich spiele SP und MP eigentlich gleichermaßen gerne und häufig. Aktuell habe ich zum Beispiel The Witcher 3 schon seit ein paar Tagen durch, spiele mit meinen Freunden nebenbei aber trotzdem competitive CS:GO oder andere MP/Coop Spiele und das trotz einer 40-Stundenwoche und regelmäßiger Kontaktpflege meines Freundeskreises (außerhalb der virtuellen Welt). Ich spiele AAA Singleplayertitel in der Regel auch durch und finde daher nicht, dass ich durch das Spielen vom MP Spielen irgendwas verpasse. Abgesehen von meiner längst vergangenen WoW Zeit bin ich auch zeitlich an niemanden gebunden. Meine Leute fragen mich, ob ich mitzocken möchte und ich stehe frei in meiner Entscheidung, einfach nein zu sagen. Somit kann ich zu jeder Zeit entscheiden, ob ich jetzt Lust auf SP oder MP habe. 

Aber davon mal abgesehen, würde ein gut gemachter (natürlich vollkommen optionaler) Multiplayer- bzw. Coopmodus auch vielen Spielen gut tun. Auch Spielen, die im SP jetzt vielleicht nicht so die klasse Figur machen. So hätte man zumindest die Option, ein Spiel gemeinsam mit einem Freund zu erleben. Leider machen das nicht viele Entwickler und so bleibt vielen Leuten eben auch nichts anderes übrig, als ein Spiel alleine zu spielen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juni 2015)

Meine große Internet-Spielzeit hatte ich damals mit WoW. Seitdem ich damit aufgehört habe, spiele ich 95% meiner Zeit nur noch offline. Ich mag es viel lieber eine schöne SP-Kampagne zu genießen, schön in die Geschichte und Atmosphäre einzutauschen, ohne das irgendjemand stört. Dazu muss man keine Verpflichtungen eingehen, kann jederzeit spielen und aufhören, wann man will.

Nehmen wir als Beispiel Horrorspiele: So etwas könnte ich mir nie mit anderen Spielern vorstellen. So etwas muss man einfach alleine spielen, am Besten nachts in einem abgedunkelten Raum und Headset auf. 

Auch bei Rollenspielen kann ich, wenn ich alleine Spiele, selbst mein Spieltempo bestimmen. Kann hingehen, wo ich will. Die Geschichte in Ruhe genießen.
Online geht das nicht. Da wird man oft gehetzt, Kiddies spamen die Chats voll und zerstören noch den letzten Rest an Atmosphäre. Nee, sowas brauch' ich echt nicht mehr.
Selbst bei Fußballspielen wie FIFA oder PES spiele ich fast immer den Karrieremodus alleine. Da hab ich z.B. beim neuesten Fifa Teil gerade mal 2 Onlinepartien gemacht, ansonsten alles offline.

Ab und an, was aber eher selten ist, spiele ich mal ein Primal Carnage online oder ein Battlefield. Aber selbst die MP Spiele spiele ich oft lieber mit Bots, z.B. Counter Strike Global Offensive 

Insgesamt macht mich das ganze Onlinezeug einfach nur noch wenig an. Früher zu Zeiten eines Vietcong, Raven Shield, Return to Castle Wolfenstein oder UT 2003/04 hab ich deutlich lieber und öfter online gespielt.
Heute könnte ich gar sogar ganz auf Online verzichten.
Eine schöne und umfangreiche SP-Kampagne ist für mich mittlerweile das wichtigste Kaufargument.


----------



## billy336 (17. Juni 2015)

Kinorenegade schrieb:


> @Billy336
> Du beschreibst aber eher einen Shooter.



Ja, auch Racing games, FIFA Ect.



Kinorenegade schrieb:


> Bei WoW war das so... keiner liest die Quest mehr durch, sondern sehen nur noch den Pfeil auf der Minimap wo sie dann 20 Monster töten müssen.




geb ich dir vollkommen recht, hat mich bei Wow auch immer so gestört, man hat nix vom Hintergrund erfahren deswegen hab ich nur in Gruppen mit bekannten und Freunden gespielt. Bei Wow bist ja auch viel auf andere Spieler angewiesen selbst im pve was inis usw. Angeht.


----------



## Rising-Evil (17. Juni 2015)

Bei mir variert die Präferenz zwischen SP und MP...
Manchmal denke ich , "ha, spiel ich mal 'ne schnelle Runde irgendeines Singleplayer-Spiels. Bei z.B. kleinen Indiegames wie "Hotline Miami 2" ist das kein Problem, bei Triple A Spielen wie "The Witcher 3" hingegen komm ich da irgendwie aus dem Takt, "Wo war ich jetzt grad nochmal ? Wie mach ich nochmal dies und das ?"
Bei Multiplayer-Spielen hingegen bin ich ein Riesen-Fan von Asymmetrie, z.B. Evolve, Titanfall, Primal Carnage etc. Macht mir richtig Laune, allerdings auch nur 2-3 Runden...
Hier ist eben schade, dass so gut wie keine Multiplayer-Titel gibt, die nicht innerhalb weniger Stunden repetitv wirken...
Daher bin sehr auf "The Division" und (seit der E³) noch mehr auf "Ghost Recon: Wildlands" gespannt


----------



## Aenimus (17. Juni 2015)

Singleplayer only here. Auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis geht der Trend zum Singleplayer. Freue mich das der Singleplayer wieder wichtiger für Gamer wird, als dieser sich nie änderende Multiplayerkram. Repetitives gameplay, Trolle, nervige Kiddies (meist auf Konsolen), Hacker, Cheater usw. Nee, ich bleibe eingefleischter Singleplayer. Da hab ich meine Ruhe und kann mein eigenes Tempo bestimmen. Stress habe ich auf der Arbeit schon genug.


----------



## Panth (17. Juni 2015)

Ich schließe mich da vielen hier an, Singleplayer überzeugt derzeit einfach eher. Ich kann mit City Skylines ein Stadtplaner sein, in Witcher ein Held im gefühlten Fantasymittelalter, bei Galactic CIV 3 Planten und Imperien besitzen! Nach Wc3 und WoW ist jede Multiplayer-Erfahrung so dröge geworden, besonders weil jetzt eine Flut von Kindern das Internet erreicht hat. (Damals war Internet was besonderes, da konnte man als 16 jähriger nicht 24/7 im Internet sitzen.) Ich treffe kaum noch Menschen in Games, mit denen ich klar komme. Singleplayer-Titel haben isoliert eine bestimmte Immersion, Multiplayer-Titel werden immer mehr wie Singleplayer weil ein Idiot deine persönliche Immersion zerstört und die Entwickler Grenzen setzen.  Selbst mit meinen real-life Freunden sind wir kaum noch gemeinsam in Games unterwegs, weil jeder zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt, etwas bestimmtes spielen erleben will. Und das bekommt man nicht mit einem Spiel unter einem Hut. Competition-Games wie Dota 2 oder LoL sind ok, aber wenn man 1,2 mal richtig dumm verliert, hat man schon für die nächsten Tage keine Lust mehr.


----------



## WeeFilly (17. Juni 2015)

Das Hauptproblem bei den meisten Online-Spielen heutzutage ist das free-2-play-System. Das zieht zu viele Kinder, pubertierende Jugendliche und Idioten an, und zerstört jeglichen Spielspaß.

Und wenn der Trend nicht wieder von free-2-play weggeht, ja, dann sehe ich Offlinespiele groß im Kommen! Was mich freut.


----------



## crae (17. Juni 2015)

Multiplayer ist wirklich irgendwie abgeflaut...aber nachwievor da, es erscheinen ja auch immernoch only-MP-Titel. Aber es macht einfach mit Fremden nicht so sehr Spaß. MIt Freunden isses nochmal was anderes, zb Borderlands würde ich nicht alleine zocken wollen, das war und ist hammer mit meinen besten Kumpels im TS. Also ich denke SP wird wieder stärker kommen, aber hoffentlich auch mit Koop, wenn man auch mal mit seinem besten Kumpel(s) spielen möchte und nicht vollkommen abgeschottet.


----------



## Headbanger79 (17. Juni 2015)

Bin ebenfalls leidenschlaftlicher Singleplayer. In meinem Freundeskreis bin ich der einzige, der noch sehr viel zockt, von daher scheidet das Spielen mit Freunden  aus,  und auf kurze Runden in CoD usw. hab ich einfach keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (17. Juni 2015)

Also ich spiele seit jeher auch fast ausschließlich Singleplayer-Spiele. Mir ist eine gute Handlung und Geschichte inklusive interessanter Charaktere sehr wichtig, Wettbewerb oder Herausforderung dagegen wenig bis gar nicht (eine Stunde Dark Souls, dann hab ichs entnervt aufgegeben  ).
All die Einschränkungen, die Multiplayer für gewöhnlich mit sich bringt, finde ich auch sehr lästig... ich will mit Freunden spielen, dann brauchen wir einen passenden Zeitplan (was bei längeren Sitzungen nicht ganz einfach ist, weshalb ich bis heute noch keine einzige MP-Partie Civilization mit Freunden gespielt habe)... ich spiele drauf los, dann muss ich mit Fremden spielen, die sehr oft nervig sind bis dort hinaus, zu hastig spielen oder zu langsam, das Spiel unangekündigt verlassen, mit Beleidigungen um sich werfen und so weiter... selbst elementare, alltägliche Dinge sind da bloß eingeschränkt möglich: man muss kurz mal auf Toilette: Fallout 3: Escape gedrückt, Geschäft erledigt, fertig. Lol: tjaaa, dann muss ichs mir wohl noch 20 Minuten verkneifen, die Runde hat grad erst begonnen  .
Singleplayer-Spiele bieten da einfach viel mehr Freiheit: ich spiele wann ich will, so lange ich will, so schnell oder langsam ich will. Das und die in aller Regel um Welten bessere Handlung reicht mir locker aus, um auch weiter überzeugter Einzelkämpfer zu bleiben... und nun entschuldigt mich, ich möchte noch ein wenig einsam durch The Pitt streifen


----------



## de-Jo (17. Juni 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Also ich spiele seit jeher auch fast ausschließlich Singleplayer-Spiele. Mir ist eine gute Handlung und Geschichte inklusive interessanter Charaktere sehr wichtig, (...) ich spiele wann ich will, so lange ich will, so schnell oder langsam ich will. Das und die in aller Regel um Welten bessere Handlung reicht mir locker aus, um auch weiter überzeugter Einzelkämpfer zu bleiben...



Ganz meine Meinung. Und abgesehen davon: Ich hab keine Zocker Freunde. Mit meinen Freunden treff ich mich und interagiere *ausschließlich *nicht-virtuell (von emails usw. mal abgesehen).


----------



## Lightbringer667 (17. Juni 2015)

Mal abgesehen von der schnellen Runde CoD nebenbei habe ich auch keine große Freude am Multiplayer. Die Gründe wurden hier im Thread schon zu hauf genannt. 

Ich möchte vor allem in dem Tempo und so lang spielen wie ich Zeit und Lust habe und mich da nicht an irgendwelche Mitspieler binden. Was ich auch gar nicht abkann ist, wenn ich in einen gewissen Spielstil gezwungen werde oder ähnliches. Auf Beschimpfungen, weil ich vllt nicht "gut" Spiele oder so, verspüre ich auch recht wenig Lust. Somit bleibt der Singleplayer, den ich oft sehr schätze. Gerade Rollenspiele wie the Witcher oder deus ex, die mir eine tiefe story erzählen und trotzdem action bieten habe ich da am liebsten. Oder eben shooter, die eine Geschichte erzählen, wie Wolfenstein. 

Aber auch ich bin mit LAN Partien aufgewachsen. Ich hatte immer großen Spaß mit Freunden in einem Raum zu sitzen und sich auf die Mütze zu geben. Inklusive der Lacher und Flüche vom bzw an den Nachbartisch. Das habe ich im online MP allerdings alles nicht. Und Mein Freundeskreis besteht nunmal auch nicht hauptsächlich aus zockern. Das heißt man findet selten mal jemand für ein paar sessions. Somit spiele ich halt gelegentlich ein MP Spiel und dann im Grunde auch oft alleine ne kleine online Ballerei. Aber gibt auch ausnehmen. So hab ich z.B. Borderlands  2zum großen Teil mit nem Kumpel durchgespielt.


----------



## Mav99 (17. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund würde mir auch vor einem Fallout Online grauen. Ich möchte so ein Game im SP erleben. Und die Immersion nicht durch irgendwelche Speedgamer, Trollkiddies o.ä. zerstören lassen.



Ja, MMOs sind nochmal eine ganz eigene Klasse von Online-Spielen. Das Thema Elder Scrolls kombiniert mit dem Versprechen auch alleine spielen zu können brachten mich dazu, mich zur Elder Scrolls Online Beta anzumelden. 

Das Spiel macht teilweise auch viel Spaß. Zwar wirkt die Welt deutlich statischer als die Offline RPGs von Bethesda - alles was rumsteht ist nur Dekoration, man bekommt Loot nur aus Kisten und von Gegnern - aber ein wenig Elder Scrolls Atmosphäre war schon da und man kommt wirklich gut alleine klar. 

Und es gab auch Momente die zeigen wie schön Multiplayer sein kann, z.B. beim Erkunden einer abgelegenen Höhle. Die Gegner sind zu stark, ich trete den Rückzug an, schleiche langsam wieder vorwärts als ein anderer Spieler dazu kommt. Er ist Nahkämpfer, ich Bogenschütze. Ohne zu Reden schleichen wir gemeinsam, er lockt vorsichtig einzelne Gegner an, ich gebe ihm Deckung und zusammen schaffen wir es erfolgreich bis ins Zentrum der Höhle. Wirklich schön, aber VIEL zu selten.

Es könnte durchaus viel Spaß machen, in einer großen, offenen Welt wie in Elder Scrolls oder Fallout *GELEGENTLICH* auf solche Spieler zu treffen. Gemeinsames Vorgehen, Reden, Handeln oder auch mal kämpfen. Oder sie einfach umgehen und ignorieren. Aber nicht nur solche Momente, auch solche Spieler sind dafür viel zu selten. Die MMO Realität sieht leider ganz anders aus. 

Dem wenigen positiven stehen so unendlich viele Erlebnisse gegenüber die die Atmosphäre völlig zerstören. Man schleicht in eine düstere Höhle und links und rechts rennen plötzlich zahlreiche Spieler vorbei. Man soll in einem überfallenen Dorf Feuer löschen und Einwohner retten aber es rennen und hüpfen mehr Helfer herum als "Einwohner", ständig ist jemand schneller beim Löschen oder Retten. Um fast jeden Quest-Charakter stehen Trauben von Spielern, genauso um jeden Händler, um jede Crafting-Station. Quest-Charaktere verschwinden nach Erledigung der Aufgaben, aber an den Orten stehen immer noch Trauben von Spielern herum. Viele schöne Quests werden durch die viel zu vielen anderen Spieler ruiniert. Mitten in spannenden Quest-Cut-Scenes hüpfen plötzlich andere Spieler durch's Bild, bleiben mitten in den NPCs stehen um die Karte zu studieren, etc...
Mich nervt das alles nur. An organisiertem Gruppen-Spiel mit Raids und Gilden habe ich ohnehin kein Interesse und die durchaus mögliche Einzelspieler-Erfahrung wird ständig durch andere Spieler ruiniert. ESO könnte ein schönes Spiel sein, wären da nicht die lästigen anderen Spieler...  

Ich habe 4 MMOs ausprobiert weil man nur beurteilen kann, was man wirklich kennt, aber ich werde mit dem Genre wohl nie warm werden. Deshalb hoffe ich sehr, das Bethesda Game Studios nach Fallout 4 in einigen Jahren wieder ein tolles Single-Player Elder Scrolls Spiel herausbringt... 

Und ich hoffe auch das CD-Projekt Red das viele vorhandene Talent mal in ein RPG investiert das mir spielerisch - Charakter, Kampfsystem, Steuerung - mehr zusagt als die Witcher Reihe.


----------



## Mav99 (17. Juni 2015)

billy336 schrieb:


> Wer die maximale herausforderung sucht kommt an Multiplayer-Games nicht drumrum.



Ein guter Punkt. Die Frage ist, ob man wirklich eine "Herausforderung" sucht oder nicht viel mehr Spaß, Unterhaltung und Entspannung. 
Ich habe, wie schon geschrieben, kein Interesse mich ständig mit anderen zu messen. 

Für Themen wie "Pro-Gamer" und "ESports" bin ich wohl schon zu alt. Mir  fällt kaum etwas langweiligeres ein als anderen beim Spielen von Games zuzusehen, die ich stattdessen einfach selbst spielen kann. Vermutlich langsamer  und schlechter und einfach anders als die "Profis" aber es interessiert  mich einfach überhaupt nicht ob andere das besser können. Ich möchte nur meinen Spaß haben. Wann ich will und wie ich will. Im Multi-Player ist das so gut wie unmöglich...


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Juni 2015)

SP > MP

bis auf wenige Ausnahmen


----------



## TheSinner (18. Juni 2015)

Ich selbst bin mit Beidem großgeworden - zunächst NES, dann SNES, dann Amiga 500, Playstation, Playstation 2 + PC und genau da endet meine Konsolenzeit. Warum?

Ganz einfach: weil konsolen für mich etwas sind wo ich mich mit Freunden real getroffen habe um zu zocken, meine vielen Umzüge und damit stetig sich verändernden Umgebungen haben das natürlich sehr erschwert bis ich irgendwann, auch da ich via PC schon früh sehr aktiv in MMOs war, beschlossen hatte mich darüber zu vernetzen - auch für andere Titel eben.

Ich genieße, so wie immer im Leben, einfach das Beste von Allem. ich fidne es hirnrissig zu sagen "Aber ich zocke nur X!!!". Das sind genau die Gedanken wie bei Menschen die nur Genre X hören und sich daher den Rest entgehen lassen. Kurzum: einfach traurig und bemitleidenswert.

Die größten Abenteuer meines virtuellen lebens hingegen habe ich eindeutig auf dem PC erlebt und das in.. genau: Ultima Online. Da kommt nicht ein einziger Titel auch nur im Entferntesten dran und wirds wohl auch nicht mehr weil die Community der MMO-Spieler sich geändert hat (ich war dereinst beispielsweise einmal Anführer einer Gruppe von Wegelagerern die so populär wurden, dass Spieler freiwillig Gold oder Nahrungsmittel mitbrachten da sie zum Einen ahnten auf uns zu treffen und zum Anderen gern mit ins RP einsteigen können wollten etc.). Da haben sich teilweise monatelange RP Kampagnen entwickelt, spontan, ohne fremde Beihilfe) - insbesondere auf inoffiziellen Servern. Erst danach kommen Titel wie Ambermoon, Fallout 2, Planescape: Torment etc. die ich noch heute als Meisterwerke betrachte. 

Derzeit bin ich mal wieder in einem Singleplayertitel unterwegs, allerdings sind die eben mehr oder minder Unterbrechungen im fortlaufenden MMO-Engagement. Oder ist das andersrum? Wer weiß, ich hab auf jeden Fall überhaupt keine Ambitionen mich für irgendwas festzulegen.

PS: 
Da ich auch sehr gern Pen&Paper Rollenspielen fröhne, selbst das ist jetzt viel leichter geworden dank PC und beispielsweise der Plattform "roll20.net". Diese bieten nämlichgenau die Möglichkeiten die man daz benötigt und man kann sich wunderbar vernetzen, so dass meine seit 4 Jahren andauernde Kampagne dementsprechend auch international ist und ich nie wieder im Keller von X, auf dem Dachboden von Y etc. hocken brauche, keine Regelwerke durch die Pampa karren muss und ich zuverlässige Mitstreiter gefunden habe die auch wirklich immer zum verabredeten Zeitpunkt da sind.

Das mal am Rande zum Thema "Was die Nerds von früher heut so treiben und we sozial oder nicht sie sind". Ich bin einfach alles gleichzeitig und pick mir überall die Rosinen raus, hab ich mit meiner Weltanschauung schließlich auch so gemacht


----------



## Frullo (18. Juni 2015)

Ich spiele hauptsächlich solo – was aber nicht heissen soll, dass ich ausschliesslich reine SP-Titel spiele oder reine MP-Titel gänzlich meide. 

Meine Zeit in WoW habe ich meistens alleine verbracht – es ging sogar so weit, dass ich meinen Main von einem PvP- auf einen PvE-Server transferiert habe, weil mir meine Zeit zu schade war, um sie an irgendwelche High-Level-And-Gear-Idioten zu opfern, deren Spielspass darin bestand, den Spielspass anderer zu vermiesen. In SWTOR war ich dann zwar etwas geselliger, aber spätestens ab dem Moment in dem man sich als OP-Noob einer 16-er-OP anschliesst, bringt man in Erfahrung wie tief bei einigen Leuten die Hemmschwelle sinkt, wenn eine digitale Trennwand da ist… seither meide ich MP mit Fremden.

Eigentlich spielt das Etikett (SP/MP) auf dem Spiel für mich nicht wirklich eine Rolle. Entscheidend ist dann eher, ob ich es alleine (gänzlich oder zumindest grösstenteils) spielen kann oder nicht. Deswegen bevorzuge ich beispielsweise auch ein TL2 gegenüber D3: Sobald ein Spiel eine Always-On-Komponente besitzt, bedeutet dies automatisch dass ich das Spiel nicht immer dann spielen kann, wann ich will, sondern nur dann wann es der Betreiber will (hinzu kommt, dass solche Spiele viel weniger gekauft als gemietet sind: Irgendwann gehen die Server offline, und dann ist das Spiel nur noch digitaler Müll auf der Festplatte…aber das ist jetzt ein anderes Thema, darum in Klammern).

Die genialsten Spiele sind natürlich diejenigen, die beide Lager gleichermassen zu bedienen wissen, ohne dabei aber Abstriche auf der einen oder auf der anderen Seite zu fordern. Bestes Beispiel für mich ist hierbei SC bzw. SC2: Ich finde die SP-Kampagnen zu diesen Spielen extrem gut gelungen und doch rangieren sie unter den Besten der Besten des MP-Olymps. Aber solche Hybride sind leider selten.


----------



## OutsiderXE (18. Juni 2015)

Ich lauf dem Trend wohl immer total hinterher  Hab seit SC2: Wings of Liberty nicht mehr richtig Multiplayer gespielt; seitdem nur SP und jetzt mit Heroes of the Storm, Dead Space 3 Coop und Unreal Tournament wieder MP.


----------



## SirThomas70 (19. Juni 2015)

billy336 schrieb:


> man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass für viele Pro-Gamer der Single Player schlicht zu anspruchslos ist.
> Wieviel herausforderung ist es Gegner zu bekämpfen die immer nach dem selben Schema handeln, egal wie gut die KI ist.
> 
> Multiplayer ist einfach die absolute Herausforderung gerade für Pro Gamer, da man dort bis aufs maximum gefordert ist.
> ...



Naja, das gilt nur für den Kreis,der Games nur wegen einer Herausforderung spielt.
Die meisten wollen aber auch Geschichten/Wendungen etc erleben,oder? Und die gibts nunmal nicht im MP.
Ich messe mich gerne und oft mit anderen in BF und co, aber gegen die Erlebnisse eines Witchers z.B. ist das nichts ^^


----------



## Taiwez (19. Juni 2015)

Bei mir kommt es immer ziemlich stark darauf an, worauf ich grade Lust habe.

Einerseits bin ich ziemlich froh, wenn ich nach der Arbeit ganz gemütlcih ein paar Stunden in einem Singleplayer-Spiel verbringen kann, andererseits suche ich aber auch oft die Herausforderung und will mich mit anderen messen. Dann spiele ich vor allem Spiele wie League of Legends oder auch mal eine Runde Starcraft 2 Online. Das hat bei mir aber auch über die Jahre hinweg abgenommen, als ich noch zur Schule gegangen bin, bzw. als ich noch in der Ausbildung gewesen bin, hatte ich einfach merklich mehr Zeit und Motivation. Jetzt bin ich meistens froh, wenn ich nach der Arbeit mal ein wenig abschalten kann, da passen Singleplayer-Spiele einfach besser. Übrigens bin ich auch keiner der "Hardcore-Gamer" , die alle Spiele immer auf dem schwersten Schwierigkeitsgrad spielen, das ist mir dann auch wieder zu anstrengend.  Ich lasse mich da lieber berieseln und versinke am liebsten in stimmige Rollenspielwelten, genau mein Ding.


----------

